# Run at the same time Panda AV and Windows Defender



## Mubashar (Jun 3, 2005)

I've a Quistion. Can i run both Panda Antivirus and MS Windows Defender at the same time. If not then please give me advice "which is the BEST AV" which i can use.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

there shouldn't be a problem running them both at the same time since Panda is an anti-virus and Windows Defender is an anti-spyware they're different types of scanners.

if you mean best av between the 2 then windows defender isn't an anti-virus it's an anti-spyware.


----------



## Mubashar (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for your advice. but what antivirus you use.Or there is any worldwide ranking who is the best antivirus.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Nod32 is widely regarded to be the best anti-virus software. However I can't find a AV Table, only comparisons between AVG, Norton and McAfee (And AVG (both free and pro) usually beats Norton and McAfee).


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

here check out this site for av comparing http://www.av-comparatives.org/ click the comparatives link on the left in the menu, 
many people rely on and trust their av testing

I personally use Avira Antivir PE Premium,

Usually either nod32 or kaspersky rank the best,


----------

